# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Me and my nephew/groom, also a Fort Bend Deputy
2. My family and groom
3. Bride and groom
4. Sugarland Pd got a new Swat truck


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My little girl .


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

My girls wont let me post pics of them anymore! :biggrin:

East Bay in the sunshine last Sunday morning

10 rounds from a Glock 26 at 40 yards :smile:

138 KV from the tower

Skating out a blown 41 MVA transformer

Out with the old...in with the new


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

*Old Evergreen Cemetery Lee County*

Off FM 1624 between 77 and 21 now considered Lincoln TX. A scout did renovations to it for his Eagle project some years ago. Some markers are obviously not original but I see a lot of infants there. I wonder if the brick structure was once a single mausoleum?


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

God's Greatest Gifts...

Grand Babies! :wink:


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1) Out in the field this week
2) Chocolate Milk for adults!
3) Tested out our new burger stuffer...venison stuffed with bacon, cheese and BBQ sauce


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Desi and I shooting sporting clays. His first go at this format and did really well.



Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son has been playing around with my phone....it is helping his physical development.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Texas Ranger Museum*

If you ever make it to Waco and have a hour and 1./2 to spare the Texas Ranger Museum its well worth it....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Last Monday



Sunset at my office



Jo Jo and her sister


Jo Jo


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Big thanks to Mojo281 and Btreybig for remembering to bring a camera ... !
1 of several good fish and running back.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Chukar hunting*

Sunset in Mason Texas
TG1 and TG12
Chukar
Matthew, TG2 and TG12
TG1 and Matthew getting ready to shoot some clay pigeons
TG12, Matthew and TG1
Matthew shooting - he hit the very first clay pigeon!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hunters first 7th. grade track meet. Triple jump
Hunter shooting some free throws in his Select basketball tourney. He doesn't let me ever slow down! That day was 4 games. We spent 10 hrs. in Mart TX. that day.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Doing time
Spring has sprung


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Happy Texas Independence Day!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Baseball Time again!*

My baby boy!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Brooke was at the rodeo and felt like she needed to lose a tooth to fit in with the crowd.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's a red I caught last saturday....slightly larger than what we needed for the tournament.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

mkk said:


> Doing time
> Spring has sprung


You need to put those calves in a hammock before their meat starts getting tough.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Cub Scout Pics*

Buda Fest Parade Staging Area
Opening Flag Ceremony for Blue & Gold Banquet
My Den with Swat Truck at Blue & Gold Banquet
My Den in the Swat Truck at Blue & Gold Banquet
My Son in the Fire Truck
My Son in the Fire Truck with Oxygen Mask
My Family


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

A few pics from Armed Forces Appreciation Day at the rodeo...

Me and Col. Bruce Crandall. Col. Crandall made 22 flights in an unarmed helicopter some under heavy enemy fire during the Ia Drang battle in Vietnam. The movie "We Were Soldiers" was about this battle. 

And The USO Liberty Bells...very talented (and tall) ladies!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It's not Lime Green but I'm still liking my latest Jeep

Our vet makes house calls, she came by to check on him after his "nutectomy"

Poor Buddy... It was raining and he wanted to go outside to play

Momma and the baby.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Heres a shot of m81 and m82 from my backyard. Not the best, but I'll take it for now.



-Nick


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> And The USO Liberty Bells...very talented (and tall) ladies!


Dont try to play that off SC, we all know your just really "vertically challenged"

lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> A few pics from Armed Forces Appreciation Day at the rodeo...
> 
> Me and Col. Bruce Crandall. Col. Crandall made 22 flights in an unarmed helicopter some under heavy enemy fire during the Ia Drang battle in Vietnam. The movie "We Were Soldiers" was about this battle.
> 
> And The USO Liberty Bells...very talented (and tall) ladies!


A bit more info I left out since I was typing from my phone - Col. Crandall is a recipient of the Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions in Vietnam. He's wearing his medal in that photo. Mel Gibson played Hal Moore in the movie and Col. Bruce "Snake" Crandall was played by Greg Kinnear.

PO Mike Thornton - also a CMOH recipient and one of the founding members of SEAL Team 6 was also present with Col. Crandall.

Both are outstanding men and it was a pleasure to visit with them. The troops visiting that day enjoyed meeting them also!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Here are a couple:

Our oldest daughters first deer
Our middle daughters fourth deer (she is 4 for 4 from 80-125 yards)
The rest is of the Stang I finished up last year and took some pictures over at U of H Clear Lake Christmas eve with the deer


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> A bit more info I left out since I was typing from my phone - Col. Crandall is a recipient of the Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions in Vietnam. He's wearing his medal in that photo. Mel Gibson played Hal Moore in the movie and Col. Bruce "Snake" Crandall was played by Greg Kinnear.
> 
> PO Mike Thornton - also a CMOH recipient and one of the founding members of SEAL Team 6 was also present with Col. Crandall.
> 
> Both are outstanding men and it was a pleasure to visit with them. The troops visiting that day enjoyed meeting them also!


Thanks for all you did for us lilttle guy. :cheers:


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

It's been awhile since I was able to view this thread . I always look forward to Friday Pics , and today was no exception. Great Pics from everybody , thank you for posting !! ---SargentfishR.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> A few pics from Armed Forces Appreciation Day at the rodeo...
> 
> Me and Col. Bruce Crandall. Col. Crandall made 22 flights in an unarmed helicopter some under heavy enemy fire during the Ia Drang battle in Vietnam. The movie "We Were Soldiers" was about this battle.
> 
> And The USO Liberty Bells...very talented (and tall) ladies!


Is the Col. wearing a Medal of Honor?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> A bit more info I left out since I was typing from my phone - Col. Crandall is a recipient of the Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions in Vietnam. He's wearing his medal in that photo. Mel Gibson played Hal Moore in the movie and Col. Bruce "Snake" Crandall was played by Greg Kinnear.
> 
> PO Mike Thornton - also a CMOH recipient and one of the founding members of SEAL Team 6 was also present with Col. Crandall.
> 
> Both are outstanding men and it was a pleasure to visit with them. The troops visiting that day enjoyed meeting them also!





beaucp said:


> Is the Col. wearing a Medal of Honor?


yep


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Drum Hole-2008*

Cool pic of the Drum Hole before old rig was dismantled


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Somebody's got to be hungry...*

If not... take a look....

Mahi Taco's

Flounder en Papillote Style

Venison chops Carribean Style

And yes I do....


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> If not... take a look....
> 
> Mahi Taco's
> 
> ...


As usual Capt, I'm eating a sammich for lunch while I'm looking at the Friday pics drooling all over my keyboard looking at your delicious food pics. Dang Sir you got skills!


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning coffee on a cool day a week ago. These are some of my best recharge times.

And a pretty sunrise.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

speckle-catcher said:


> A bit more info I left out since I was typing from my phone - Col. Crandall is a recipient of the Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions in Vietnam. He's wearing his medal in that photo. Mel Gibson played Hal Moore in the movie and Col. Bruce "Snake" Crandall was played by Greg Kinnear.
> 
> PO Mike Thornton - also a CMOH recipient and one of the founding members of SEAL Team 6 was also present with Col. Crandall.
> 
> Both are outstanding men and it was a pleasure to visit with them. The troops visiting that day enjoyed meeting them also!


Both the book and movie are excellent. One of my favorite lines in the whole movie came from Sam Elliot who played Sergeant Major Basil L. Plumley. Elliot steps onto the battle field with no rifle and Gibson asks him about not having a gun. He responds with something to the effect that there will be plenty of them on the ground to use. Those guys in that battle were cut from a different thread. 400 of our guys took on 4000 enemy and put over 1800 of them on the ground for good. I bet I have watched that movie a hundred times and always find something I didn't notice from any of the times before. Real American heroes, all of them.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

One of my dad's best friends lives in Angleton, was in that battle and recieved an in the field promotion during it. We knew him for over 20 some odd years before the movie came out and no one new til then. He's a private citizen so I can't mention his name.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*next time ya see him*

tell him we said thanks.


rlw said:


> One of my dad's best friends lives in Angleton, was in that battle and recieved an in the field promotion during it. We knew him for over 20 some odd years before the movie came out and no one new til then. He's a private citizen so I can't mention his name.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

My local dove killer


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

No longer fostered...signed the papers yesterday.He is scheduled on March 27 for his "testaclelitus" Terry


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> 1. Me and my nephew/groom, also a Fort Bend Deputy
> 2. My family and groom
> 3. Bride and groom
> 4. Sugarland Pd got a new Swat truck


Hey I know that OUTLAW!!! Looks like he's much better at catchin' a wife than he is at catchin' fish!!!LOL j/k:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

rio frio said:


> No longer fostered...signed the papers yesterday.He is scheduled on March 27 for his "testaclelitus" Terry


I'm thinking about having the surgery for myself! Since Buddy had his removed he seems to have a thousand times more energy and the holes he digs some MUCH larger than before! I think the weight of his bawlz was holding him back... probably the same thing that slows me down!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

trodery said:


> I'm thinking about having the surgery for myself! Since Buddy had his removed he seems to have a thousand times more energy and the holes he digs some MUCH larger than before! I think the weight of his bawlz was holding him back... probably the same thing that slows me down!


That's the nuttiest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

trodery said:


> I'm thinking about having the surgery for myself! Since Buddy had his removed he seems to have a thousand times more energy and the holes he digs some MUCH larger than before! I think the weight of his bawlz was holding him back... probably the same thing that slows me down!


Terry, U fa shore NUTZ!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> If not... take a look....
> 
> Mahi Taco's
> 
> ...


Captain Dave . . . will you marry me? . . . wg


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Mont said:


> Both the book and movie are excellent. One of my favorite lines in the whole movie came from Sam Elliot who played Sergeant Major Basil L. Plumley. Elliot steps onto the battle field with no rifle and Gibson asks him about not having a gun. He responds with something to the effect that there will be plenty of them on the ground to use. Those guys in that battle were cut from a different thread. 400 of our guys took on 4000 enemy and put over 1800 of them on the ground for good. I bet I have watched that movie a hundred times and always find something I didn't notice from any of the times before. Real American heroes, all of them.


one of the best lines IMO is something along the lines "Gentleman, fix bayonets and prepare to defend yourselves"-pulls out his 1911.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Finishing up in South Korea*

These are gas and water process modules that will expand an existing processing facility in Russia that supports offshore production. This is the result of 2 years of engineering/design and 1 year of fabrication. The modules will be barged to Russia in June and will be up and running by the end of the year. Each one weighs about 1600 metric tons. Total project weight is about 11,000 metric tons. If you say the average sized car weighs 3,000 lbs, the project is about the same weight as approximately 8,000 "averaged sized cars".


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics, guys. thanks for posting.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Great Pics Tommy


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Just got my toy back couple weeks ago 1st pic is before 2nd is after


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Captain Dave . . . will you marry me? . . . wg


Was that the whiskey or the girl talking ?  .. I know what will be one of the Entrees at the reception.. Friday nights Speckled Trout crusted up in a Blue flour crust topped with a Ancho Pesto... And we know whats for desert,,,:an5:


----------

